# [RISOLTO] Dual Xeon smp ht

## drakkan

Ciao,

ho uno strano problema con un biprocessore xeon con hyperthreading, il livecd vede correttamente 4 cpu, ma una volta riavviato con il nuovo kernel le cpu sono diventate solo 2, eppure nel kernel ho messo sia il supporto per l'smp che per l'hyperthreading:

```

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

```

cosa ho dimenticato?

grazie

drakkanLast edited by drakkan on Mon Sep 19, 2005 9:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xchris

che kernel stai usando?

da quando sono passato alla 2.6.12 mi sono perso anche io 2 processori (finti)

Al 2.6.11 non avevo problemi..

poi per mancanza di tempo non ho investigato. 

ciao

----------

## drakkan

sia con i vanilla-sources ~x86 2.6.13 che con i 2.6.12.5 mi perdo due processori, la cosa strana è che dal livecd col kernel 2.6.12 vede tutto correttamente

----------

## drakkan

il kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 vede correttamente 4 processori, peccato che poi mi dà un oops quando carico il modulo qla2300   :Crying or Very sad:  con quel modulo solo il 2.6.13 funziona correttamente o meglio non va in oops, poi far funzionare il multipath è una ltro discorso   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## drakkan

neanche il 2.6.13-gentoo-r1 funziona correttamente ...

molto strano ...

----------

## comio

domande stupide ma di rito... ma monti la dir /boot? la sequenza di compilazione che usi è: "make menuconfig;  make; make install; make modules_install"?

ciao

----------

## drakkan

si monto la dir boot, uso la sequenza make menuconfig e poi make && make modules_install, comunque alcuni kernel funzionano ed altri no (faccio la copia del config verifico che siano selezionati le opzioni che ho scelto salvo e compilo) quindi sembrerebbe proprio un problema del kernel... buh   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IlGab

Hai provato ad abilitare solo l' smp senza dirgli di usare HT ?

----------

## comio

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> si monto la dir boot, uso la sequenza make menuconfig e poi make && make modules_install, comunque alcuni kernel funzionano ed altri no (faccio la copia del config verifico che siano selezionati le opzioni che ho scelto salvo e compilo) quindi sembrerebbe proprio un problema del kernel... buh  

 

quando copi un .config di un kernel, ricordati di dare make oldconfig.

ciao

----------

## drakkan

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Hai provato ad abilitare solo l' smp senza dirgli di usare HT ?

 

si le ho provate un pò tutte sembra che solo il kernel gentoo-2.6.12-r10 veda 4 processori gli altri sempre due

----------

## .:chrome:.

con il kernel 2.6.12 è iniziato un grosso lavoro di restyling del kernel. la prova ne sono le colossali patch 2.6.12 e 2.6.13 che vanno a SCONVOLGERE praticamente tutto.

potrebbe essere una cosa voluta... anche perché a rigor di logica i processori VERI sono due e non quattro, e quindi è corretto che vengano visualizzati due pinguini... credo  :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> potrebbe essere una cosa voluta... anche perché a rigor di logica i processori VERI sono due e non quattro, e quindi è corretto che vengano visualizzati due pinguini... credo 

 

no.. direi di no.

I pinguozzi che si vedono in alto a sx sono i processori rilevati e a tutti gli effetti l'HT imbroglia il SO duplicandoli. (o almeno dovrebbe)

Infatti da un top o un cat /proc/cpuinfo ora se ne vedono 2 (mentre dovrebbero vedersene 4)

l'HT cmq ha dei pregi e dei difetti.

con HT attivo il singolo task e' leggermente + lento (quindi pe i gamer non e' il massimo in linea di massima) mentre in compilazione usando la compilazione concorrente (-jN con N>1) si ottengono evidenti vantaggi.(oppure in un server multi-threaded oppure se si svolgono diversi task... vabbe' ci siamo capiti)

La mia esperienza con SMP e HT nel uso desktop e' che non vedo quasi mai il sistema in ginocchio pur compilando e utilizzando il sistema.

Appena mi libero un po' faccio qualche prova per rivedere sti benedetti pinguozzi  :Smile: 

----------

## salade

Esperienza personale:

```

bilbo ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz

bilbo ~ # uname -r

2.6.12-gentoo-r9

```

```

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

```

----------

## DevOne

Io ho un P4 HT e kernel-2.6.12-r10 e mi vede perfettamente le due cpu   :Razz: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> con il kernel 2.6.12 è iniziato un grosso lavoro di restyling del kernel. la prova ne sono le colossali patch 2.6.12 e 2.6.13 che vanno a SCONVOLGERE praticamente tutto.
> 
> potrebbe essere una cosa voluta... anche perché a rigor di logica i processori VERI sono due e non quattro, e quindi è corretto che vengano visualizzati due pinguini... credo 

 

è la cosa che stavo per dire io....

anche secondo me è cosi, alla fine potrebbe essere cambiata la gestione delle cpu... Al massimo uno puo fare un bench(tra i 2 kernel) per vedere se è stata fatta una gestione corretta.

----------

## drakkan

risolto è stato necessario abilitare il Power Management e l'acpi

/OT quelle macchine sono collegate ad un disk array emc cx 300, al link https://www.redhat.com/archives/dm-devel/2005-September/msg00034.html trovate come ho configurato il dm-multipath su gentoo /OT

----------

## IlGab

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> risolto è stato necessario abilitare il Power Management e l'acpi
> 
> /OT quelle macchine sono collegate ad un disk array emc cx 300, al link https://www.redhat.com/archives/dm-devel/2005-September/msg00034.html trovate come ho configurato il dm-multipath su gentoo /OT

 

Questo è moooooooooolto interessante, ho una macchina che fa boot da un CX500 ma non mi gestisce il trespas della LUN perchè non potevo installare powerpath di EMC.

Ora provo con sta Tips   :Exclamation: 

----------

## drakkan

 *IlGab wrote:*   

>  *drakkan wrote:*   risolto è stato necessario abilitare il Power Management e l'acpi
> 
> /OT quelle macchine sono collegate ad un disk array emc cx 300, al link https://www.redhat.com/archives/dm-devel/2005-September/msg00034.html trovate come ho configurato il dm-multipath su gentoo /OT 
> 
> Questo è moooooooooolto interessante, ho una macchina che fa boot da un CX500 ma non mi gestisce il trespas della LUN perchè non potevo installare powerpath di EMC.
> ...

 

Io ho migrato i server da RHES3 a gentoo, con Red hat usavo powerpath, comunque le mie macchine fanno il boot dai dischi interni e non dallo storage anche se non dovrebbe essere un problema insormontabile,

buona fortuna   :Very Happy: 

P.S. ho dovuto usare il kernel-2.6.13.1, perchè il kernel 2.6.12.x andava in kernel oops quando caricavo il modulo qla2300

----------

## xchris

e dire che lo sapevo... :S

tempo fa ho disabilitato acpi per casini di kernel... (e li mi sono perso 2 proci)

ACPI-> Processor..

grazie per l'info.

Ciao

4 pinguini vivi  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  (e li mi sono perso 2 proci)
> 
> 

 

LOL

----------

